# Trailer for mini and driving cart



## Trenna (Sep 9, 2014)

I finally jumped in a bought a truck (been out of the horse trailering business for at least 5 years) and now need a trailer to haul a single miniature and smart cart

Questions: 

I have hauled him several times loose in a box type area of my friends 2+1 trailer. Is this safe for him, or should I be sure to have a stall for him? He seemed happy enough.

What brands to you like? Good and bad experiences? 

I love the Harts but only need a 2 horse and my truck isn't that big






Can I use car ramps to get cart into a non-ramp trailer? anyone do that? 

I mostly will haul to instructor or to CDE events or group rides, so would have help too.


----------



## MiniNHF (Sep 10, 2014)

I personally like Sooner and Hawk Trailers. But I have owned two Trail-et trailers (which is one I own now and completely revamped.)


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a 2H slant load Kiefer Built step-up with small dressing room. Great trailer. I have to keep the original configuration as I also haul my daughter's 16.3 OTTB. My larger mini works great in the front stall, but my smaller guy can fit his butt under the divider. Not the best scenario, but (knock wood) I haven't had any problems (yet). The two minis live in the same stall and turnout, so they are used to each other's quirks. If I was buying a trailer just for the minis, I would buy an enclosed cargo trailer and fit it my way. Definitely have dual axles and brakes. Would only need 6 feet in height, so would be easier to pull with a smaller truck. Add a few windows at their level, a few stalls facing rear, and still have plenty if room for carriages and harnesses and my scooter and hay and shavings and.....

I use aluminum ATV ramps to load my carriage in the trailer, they fold up and take up very little room. The one thing I wonder about is: the horse trailer springs are designed to carry between 2000 and 3000 lbs. Ffully loaded with both minis , carriage (or two carts), scooter, and stuff, my load is probably under 1000 lbs. Most times, i don't have even half of that. I don't think the ride is as good because the springs are not really weighted. (I hope that makes sense, I couldn't think of a good way to phrase it.)


----------



## Trenna (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for good advice, I will definitely look into a cargo trailer and I agree about the ride in a standard horse trailer. My load will be under 1000 lbs with only one mini or maybe two Love the idea of ATV ramps


----------



## Champ (Sep 11, 2014)

Cargo trailers only have plywood floors which won't hold up to urine and aren't really designed for livestock they do not have enough supports, also not enough ventilation / windows. Some only have a single axle which makes for an extremely bouncey ride for the mini.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a bumper pull stock trailer, which I tow with my Ford f150. I do not know if it has the really nice suspension that high-end horse trailers have. I've ridden in the back with a horse a couple of times, but I've never ridden in a high-end horse trailer so can't compare. It might be a question to ask. Mine has double axle and trailer brakes. It works for me as I put my horses in the front under cover and carry my cart in the back. The shafts stick up above the back. It is low, so I have no trouble loading my cart in by myself. We installed eye bolts so I can attach straps to secure the cart.

I think it would depend on how far you plan to travel with your horses, what kind of weather, and how much money you want to spend.

Very exciting trailer shopping! I ordered mine and had to wait a few months for it.


----------



## Roxane Martin (Sep 11, 2014)

I also use a bumper pull aluminum stock trailer with my mini (38") in the front part and cart etc. in the back. I have used foam pipe covers to cover the shafts and slide them thru the upper slats. I also use the ATV ramps to get the cart into the trailer when I'm by myself. I pull it with a GMC 1/2 ton 4X4 pickup. This setup has worked well for me. My mini is protected by being in a trailer that was designed to carry and transport livestock. A cargo trailer would be ripped apart in an accident.


----------



## Trenna (Sep 11, 2014)

okay, I'm getting the idea about cargo trailers.

Roxane, is your mini free in the front of your trailer?

Thanks for info, your truck is just what I just bought!


----------



## Grace67 (Sep 11, 2014)

Last year I bought a new 2 horse Hawk and ordered it the way I wanted it. Standard horse height and width and open front to back with a center gate type divider than two mini sized stalls in the back. I haul my cart in the front "tack room" section with my shafts facing towards the back across the center divider and strapped down. Minis ride in the back compartment. They built it with a lowered step up height for me as I had a knee replacement and am not as limber as I used to be. I'm able to load the cart alone there plenty of room for my tack and other necessities. I went with a Hawk because they offer the fiberglass roof (a necessity in HOT northern California, steel frame with triple wall insulated and rubber throughout, the workmanship is evident throughout as well. I can still haul a full sized horse if need be and the resale value is good since it can be used for full sized as well as minis and ponies though I honestly don't ever plan on selling it......unless I upgrade to another Hawk





BTW I bought mine from a dealer in South Carolina and had it shipped out to me in California and it was still cheaper than some of the other trailers I was looking at out here. I haul with a 2013 F150 with a heavy duty tow package and have had no issues so far.


----------



## Roxane Martin (Sep 13, 2014)

I have hauled my mini free in the front part, but generally have him tied by the center gate so he has something to lean against for balance. I've read multiple versions of the "tied versus loose" here and there are pros and cons to both. Once we get where we are going, then I put in a water bucket, untie him, and he basically has a box stall that still has air flowing through the top section.


----------



## AngC (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't know about the cart part of your question. That's someplace I may get someday.

I researched a lot before I plunked our money down. I wanted something small enough to pull with a Ford Ranger, and after checking weight, pulling capacity, etc. settled on a Hawk. Our three are all around 30 inches or so. Our two girls fit comfortably in the back portion. In a pinch (like if we had to evacuate for a forest fire or whatever) I think we could stuff the stallion up in front of the "dividing gate" thingie with the two girls in the back portion. If I ever get anywhere near being able to use a cart, I was thinking I could either throw it in the back of my truck or perhaps in the front portion of the trailer. ...or maybe not.

Somebody mentioned flooring--this trailer has some sort of (forget what) non-rotting boards and then I had them install stall mats on top of that. I'm really pleased with this. Prior we had a full-size 3 horse slant, and no way could we haul it with my puny truck.

Edited to remove link; sorry I had to use it for something else.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2014)

O yes, mats are very important. Mine is in two pieces. I pull them out every so often to clean the floor better. I do not use shavings. Rarely do mine urinate in the trailer, unless they have been in there a long time--several hours. When I get ready to use the trailer again, the little droppings are all dry and just sweep right out. If they have urinated, I pull the mats out as soon as I get home and rinse out the trailer.

I leave my horses loose in the front section of my trailer. If they are new to each other, or if I am hauling mine and a guest, I do tie. But mine who are used to each other are loose.


----------



## Trenna (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers. After thinking about the cargo trailer, and the additional costs, I bought a friends older Kingston straight load that will be easy to modify for my mini and cart. It's steel and strong. Shes' been hauling two large warmbloods all around in it but wanted a gooseneck because of the weight the horses push into her truck. Me, I'm happy with sway bars


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 12, 2014)

I also use a featherlight stock trailer. Put the minis up front and the cart behind the divider. I just let my minis lose in the front. We've never traveled very far with them but I would probably use the same setup. Maybe put some heavy eye bolts through the trailer at a lower level to tie the minis if we are going a long distance. I have riding horses as well so we use the stock trailer for both.


----------

